# Tethering with a portable dvd player.



## emart871 (Apr 3, 2010)

I need to know if anyone uses a portable dvd player to tether. I am looking for a portable dvd player that i can display my photos as i shoot them so that i can see the photo on a larger screen then my cameras lcd screen. If you know of one or are using one please tell me which one. i bought one but the damn thing dosent have input conectors. Please Help.......


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2010)

David Tejada, the commercial pro and web photography educator/blogger did a piece on using a DVD player to show clients images shot in their offices some time ago, like a year or two back. You could Google David Tejada + DVD player and probably find his article and videos still on-line.


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 3, 2010)

Derrel said:


> David Tejada, the commercial pro and web photography educator/blogger did a piece on using a DVD player to show clients images shot in their offices some time ago, like a year or two back. You could Google David Tejada + DVD player and probably find his article and videos still on-line.


 
I remembered seeing that while reading the OP, but how the hell did you remember that name...


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2010)

Phranquey said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > David Tejada, the commercial pro and web photography educator/blogger did a piece on using a DVD player to show clients images shot in their offices some time ago, like a year or two back. You could Google David Tejada + DVD player and probably find his article and videos still on-line.
> ...



My wife's nephew attended a seminar with David Tejada, and at a family function some time back, I had my ear talked off about David Tejada this and David Tejada that...


----------



## Rocky8 (Apr 3, 2010)

emart871 said:


> I need to know if anyone uses a portable dvd player to tether. I am looking for a portable dvd player that i can display my photos as i shoot them so that i can see the photo on a larger screen then my cameras lcd screen. If you know of one or are using one please tell me which one. i bought one but the damn thing dosent have input conectors. Please Help.......



I dunno about displaying photo on a DVD player during the shoot, but you can do it  tethered or wireless  on a laptop.

For wireless transfer to a laptop you can use Eye-Fi memory cards: wireless photo & video uploads straight from your camera to your computer & the web..


----------



## TheBoombaGnome (Apr 17, 2010)

Rocky8 said:


> For wireless transfer to a laptop you can use Eye-Fi memory cards: wireless photo & video uploads straight from your camera to your computer & the web..


That is quite possibly the craziest thing I've ever seen...I want one


----------



## inov8ter (Apr 22, 2010)

TheBoombaGnome said:


> Rocky8 said:
> 
> 
> > For wireless transfer to a laptop you can use Eye-Fi memory cards: wireless photo & video uploads straight from your camera to your computer & the web..
> ...




I bought one of these. It is a 4 gig. I love it....but I have not been able to instantly transfer raw files, everything else but that. I really just wanted something to where I can instantly get a large view of what i just took. I figured it would help in seeing what i did and correcting. As I am now getting back into photography. I have been out of it for a long time.


----------

